# 203 AGR for $0.99?



## wayman (Jul 1, 2008)

With the new Drive, Sleep, Shop promotion, your first Points for Shopping purchase between 1 July and 31 December gets you 200 bonus points. I can't find any fine print which gives a minimum amount for the purchase, and it looks like it's good for any store. So buying one song at iTunes for $0.99 gets you the 3 normal AGR plus the 200 bonus AGR? Not bad B)

It doesn't look like you have to do anything to register for this promotion--it's just automatic, I think.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 1, 2008)

Well according to the email that I got, one needs to register for this promotion. It's down at the bottom of the email, but there is definately a code that one must enter on the AGR site to register if one wants to get the bonus points.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 1, 2008)

I just got an email, and *YOU DO HAVE TO REGISTER*!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 1, 2008)

wayman said:


> ...So buying one song at iTunes for $0.99 gets you the 3 normal AGR plus the 200 bonus AGR?...


The Terms & Conditions say "...and purchases with participating partners must be a minimum of $25 to earn bonus points"

So you would need to buy more songs!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 1, 2008)

It doesn't appear to be targeted. My sister *DID NOT* receive the email, and I registered her! And it's listed on the AGR website - *BEFORE* I log in!


----------



## wayman (Jul 2, 2008)

KayBee said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > ...So buying one song at iTunes for $0.99 gets you the 3 normal AGR plus the 200 bonus AGR?...
> ...


Wow, I totally didn't see that. I'm guessing that makes it _impossible_ to use iTunes, since there's no single item that costs that much (and so far as I know, each song/album is an individual transaction billed separately). Too bad.


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 2, 2008)

wayman said:


> KayBee said:
> 
> 
> > wayman said:
> ...


On Sunday evening, I downloaded three albums and two individual songs. Today, I got a receipt for all five items together (total $31.95).


----------



## wayman (Jul 4, 2008)

rmadisonwi said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > KayBee said:
> ...


I was just about to comment to the same thing--I just got my receipt this morning for the train songs I purchased, and they were all lumped together. That's great news, since I've heard that iTunes is one of the most reliable AGR partner stores. (Though I don't think I've ever bought from iTunes through AGR before, so I can't say from personal experience. First time for everything.)

I'm sure I can find $30 in stuff I want anyway pretty easily, so I'll go and register for the promotion and then try to remember to go on a music binge sometime soon. Also, gotta sign up before my trip so I can try to get hotel points along the way


----------



## Guest_The Metropolitan_* (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm hoping this one works this time. I tried last year's encouragement to use the partner points, and wound up only frustrated.

I'm already a Zipcar member, and I've got a reservation next week (and my first Zipcar points posted reliably!  ) so that gets the driving bonus, I just yesterday treated my friend to a purchase from Aeropostale from the mall, so I'm crossing my fingers on that one, and that leaves an effective 1500 point bonus (500 for hotels + 1000 for the trifecta) for a hotel stay, so I may have to finally do this Raleigh trip to try to knock that one out.

Has anyone had any experience at having Choice hotels points posting?


----------



## dan72 (Jul 11, 2008)

For my business travels, I do stay at a Choice motel (Comfort Inn) once in a while and have had no problem with it being posted to my AGR account, although it does take about 2 weeks for it to post. I've done it three times now and have not had any problems. And this is a motel in the UP of Michigan -- a long ways from an Amtrak route or station. 

Dan


----------

